# fish tank stand clear finish ?



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm at the completion point of a new fish tank top and stand and wondering what is the best clear finish to use over hickory. I made a quicky wood top once out of cheaper lumber and it started to warp. This time I reinforced the top , will keep the original plastic top under mine to help keep moisture away and the back will be open to also help with moisture problems. What is the best finish to use in this case to retard the moisture? Help my fish are cramped in their temp home. Will send photo when finished.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Should only be splashes and drips, I would use varnish or polyurethane.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey Rick thanks for the quick reply Which polyurethane, the water base or the one used for hardwood floors?


----------



## SteveKnnn (Mar 25, 2013)

Water based will be less yellowing and quicker "drying." If you like the amber tint use an oil based.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Steve I'll go with the water base, too much beauty in the wood to cover up with yellow tint. Will the water base hold up just as good or close as the oil base?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Water or oil base, both are plenty tough. Buy a good brand.


----------



## Woodlove (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice informations for all fishers thanks….....


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I built a custom aquarium stand for a guy years back and he was adamant not to use any protective finish, I don't know why but I wonder how it held up.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/56271


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Was out early this morning,bought the polyurethane,just applied a third coat.Will give it a final sand and a coat tomorrow. Hope to have it set up by tomorrow nite or early sat. Will post a pic then. I have to say myself it looks great. Even I would swim with the fishy's By the way I like the stand. Black always has a unique look.


----------



## Tkf (Feb 14, 2013)

To prevent warping just seal the underside.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes two coats were applied to be sure. Cabinet complete,water,rocks,fish,etc back in. When everything settles I'll take a picture. Should be early tomorrow.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I typically use a few coats of polyurethane and have had no issues in the past going this route.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Not sure how to post a picture here so I posted it on projects Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

DoubleDD, above the text box for posting there are 4 buttons, the last one lets you post images.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Dah If I had known it would be that easy I could of gone Easter egg hunting. Thanks Rick.!


----------



## SteveKnnn (Mar 25, 2013)

Great looking stand!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Well done sir.
Bill


----------

